# Fallout 3 (steam) unter Windows 8.1 probleme !



## lucanio123 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem! Ich habe mnir bei Steam Fallout 3 gekauft und !!!MEHRFACH!!! schon installiert, in der launcher Datei bUseThreadedAI=1 und iNumHWThreads=2 umgestellt die dll Datei in den Ordner rein kopiert ind alles erdänkliche gemacht ... ! Trotzdem startet der Launcher von F.3 ich drücke auf Spielen und er geht einfach aus und nicht rein garnichts passiert! ...  , dies kann ich beliebig oft wiederholen !

PS: Die Datei auf Fehler überprüft, habe ich natühlich auch schon...

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen, wäre echt nett . Oder habt ihr eine andere Lösung ( Spiel einfach auf CD Kaufen) Würde es denn dann auf jeden Fall funken ???

MfG


----------



## Teo_90 (30. Juni 2014)

Das hat mit Steam wenig zu tun, sonder eher damit, dass Fallout 3 schlicht und einfach nicht für Betriebsysteme ab Windows 7 geeignet ist, bzw. Probleme macht. Seien es Startprobleme, Stuttering etc.  
Google ist voll mit Eintägen zu diesen Problemen!

Hast du die Config vor Schreibzugriffen geschützt?

Was du noch probieren kannst wäre, dass du den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf XP umstellst.


----------



## Shona (1. Juli 2014)

Teo_90 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Steam wenig zu tun, sonder eher damit, dass Fallout 3 schlicht und einfach nicht für Betriebsysteme ab Windows 7 geeignet ist, bzw. Probleme macht. Seien es Startprobleme, Stuttering etc.
> Google ist voll mit Eintägen zu diesen Problemen!
> 
> Hast du die Config vor Schreibzugriffen geschützt?
> ...


Also aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es unter Windows 7 ohne probleme läuft wenn man vorher die config auf die anzahl der kerne ändert,  weil das Spiel damit  nicht  klar  kommt. 

Somit  ist es ein windows 8/8.1 Problem,  wenn man mal googled sind auch neue Spiele dabei die solche probleme machen.


----------

